# Nikon D600 NEF Files Not Recognized



## brokeh (Oct 10, 2012)

I can not be preview or import Nikon D600 NEF files into Lightroom. The Jpeg files can be imported. In the Lightroom properties windows it shows I have installed Lightroom 4.2 and Camera Raw 7.2.

I get the Error Message: The files are not recognized by the raw format support in Lightroom. (1375).

I understand that Nikon D600 may not be fully functional in the latest release but it is my expectation I should be able to import and use the Development Module for white balance etc (perhaps not the Camera specific adjustments such as barrel distortion).

The problem may be related to Camera Raw is not set as a preset???:crazy:

Appreciate any help!


----------



## Tony Jay (Oct 10, 2012)

Theoretically the Nikon D600 should be recognized (according to Adobe's release notes although there is an asterisk next to it RAW files per se should be recognized).
JPEGS don't count we are talking about RAW files.
Lets see if anyone else with a D600 can shed light on this issue.

By the way - welcome to the forum.

Regards

Tony Jay


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 10, 2012)

There should be no problem if using 4.2, plenty of other users are already working OK with their D600. Couple of things to check:

1. You definitely have the 4.2 final release installed, not the Release Candidate? D600 support wasn't in the RC, but was just squeezed into the final release (which is why it is only 'preliminary support').

2. And if you are using 4.2 final, how are you getting the images to Lightroom? Direct from camera, direct from card reader, or are you uploading with an old version of Nikon Transfer (which is known to corrupt raw files from the latest Nikons such as the D800, so maybe the D600 has the same problem)?


----------



## brokeh (Oct 10, 2012)

Jim Wilde:

You solved my problem! Thanks!

I loaded the Nikon D600 raw files using old Nikon Transfer 1.53. As suggested it appears the old software corrupted the files. I subsequently uploaded Nikon View NX2 and I could preview the files and was able to Import into Lightroom 4.2 with Camera Raw 7.2!!!

Now I can view my sailing pictures!! Thanks!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 11, 2012)

Great! Thanks for letting me know. If you need to try to recover any of the files that were corrupted, I believe there's a utility floating around which will do exactly that....try Google or maybe one of the Nikon forums.


----------

